

Quora: What does Paul Graham think of Mailbox? - gaborcselle
http://www.quora.com/Mailbox-app-1/What-does-Paul-Graham-think-of-Mailbox/answer/Michael-Wolfe

======
mesozoic
Seems legit.

------
akproxy
No doubt about it.

Another guy puts it in a more precise manner: "Chuck Norris of start-ups"

